# "Hop Flavour Spectrum" from HPA



## carniebrew (5/7/13)

Hop Products Australia has developed a "Hop Flavour Spectrum" to help brewers understand the profile of each hop and what it should bring to a beer:

http://www.hops.com.au/hop-flavour-spectrum


----------



## hoppy2B (5/7/13)

There is a hop flavour wheel somewhere in recipes and ingredients IIRC which I think is more accurate. Still, its interesting to compare.


----------

